# Reg Form 47a



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Friends,
There are many questions already asked about Form 47 a, but mine is specific,
I just want to know whether I need to fill 47a and upload in the documents (no such section is available).. I have included my wife and kid in my visa application and all the informations are already filled in the visa application form.

DO I need still need to fill 47a and upload? If so,

Some more queries:
Financial support of the kid - What should be written in this column, the kid is completely dependent on me for everything 

And then for my wife,, she is employed so what should i write (self financial support) though we use both the salaries together?

And also for the dependents, one of the document proof is asked proof that the spouse is living with you..
Can I submit property tax for this which has both of our names?

Please through some light on this.

Thanks & Regards
Mohan D


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mojazz said:


> Hello Friends,
> There are many questions already asked about Form 47 a, but mine is specific,
> I just want to know whether I need to fill 47a and upload in the documents (no such section is available).. I have included my wife and kid in my visa application and all the informations are already filled in the visa application form.
> 
> ...


Are these questions related to 189 VISA?

If yes, then

a) form 16 is enough for tax proofs
b) Kid - financial supporter is you.
c) Wife - Salaried. Able to support self financially and also supported by you if need arises
d) Marriage certificate is OK. Isnt passport carrying same address? Voter ID? Property tax report is OK but not sure if they understand what it is. Anyways you can submit that as well


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Are these questions related to 189 VISA?
> 
> If yes, then
> 
> ...


Hi Sharma,
Fast as usual,,thanks..
But one more specific query that DO I need submit Form 47 a or not? (it is from DIBP) in the document checklist , they asked to fill and submit..

And for the above docs, Yes I have it and things are proper,,So if Marriage certificate is enough that she is living with me, then it is fine..


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mojazz said:


> Hi Sharma,
> Fast as usual,,thanks..
> But one more specific query that DO I need submit Form 47 a or not? (it is from DIBP) in the document checklist , they asked to fill and submit..
> 
> And for the above docs, Yes I have it and things are proper,,So if Marriage certificate is enough that she is living with me, then it is fine..


HI

If its 189 VISA, then in my case i only submitted Form 16s and bank statements. No issue faced.

I am assuming your marriage is older than 1 year, so Marriage certificate is sufficient. Support it with whatever other docs you have


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> HI
> 
> If its 189 VISA, then in my case i only submitted Form 16s and bank statements. No issue faced.
> 
> I am assuming your marriage is older than 1 year, so Marriage certificate is sufficient. Support it with whatever other docs you have



Hi,
may be I am asking so much,,but this confuses me, sorry
PFB the post from border website

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Documents for dependents 18 or older

For every dependent who is applying with you provide:

identity documents
documents about other relationships, if applicable.
character documents
Dependency documents

Provide all of the following:

a completed Form 47a - Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (238KB PDF)
proof of your relationship with the dependent such as a birth or marriage certificate
proof that they have been financially dependent on you for at least 12 months immediately before you apply, such as:
proof that they live with you
proof of current studies or tax records
adoption papers or parental court orders, if applicable.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can see under provide all of the followingmm Form 47 a,, I have also submitted as you have mentioned,, but this FORM 47 a seems to be duplicate and asked as compulsory,,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mojazz said:


> Hi,
> may be I am asking so much,,but this confuses me, sorry
> PFB the post from border website
> 
> ...


hmmmm

Not sure what this form is. I had my spouse VISA processed under 189. No one asked for this and no one in forum too suggested for Form 47a. Only forms which were asked were Form 80 and Form 1221.
If that isnt too complex, then you can fill that as well. I earlier thought that its some tax related doc


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> hmmmm
> 
> Not sure what this form is. I had my spouse VISA processed under 189. No one asked for this and no one in forum too suggested for Form 47a. Only forms which were asked were Form 80 and Form 1221.
> If that isnt too complex, then you can fill that as well. I earlier thought that its some tax related doc


I think the process is little bit changed,, You know what I cannot see any FORMs as FORM 80 and FORM 1221(which may not be required at all now)..Just curious what are those forms.. And also people who got grant recently can through some light on this,,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mojazz said:


> I think the process is little bit changed,, You know what I cannot see any FORMs as FORM 80 and FORM 1221(which may not be required at all now)..Just curious what are those forms.. And also people who got grant recently can through some light on this,,


Form 80 is very much recommended. My processing was done hardly 2 months back.
I havent heard anyone telling about change in process


I dont know which link you are following but here is the link stating FOrm 80 for 189 VISA

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/Trav/Visa/Char



I suggest you check the doc checklist for 189 visa here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Form 80 is very much recommended. My processing was done hardly 2 months back.
> I havent heard anyone telling about change in process
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sharma,
Of course I am following the same link..
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-1

In the above link you can see documents required for applicants over 18 as dependants,,

And regarding FORM 80, it is clearly mentioned that 
Statutory declarations

As part of the character assessment, you might be asked to complete a Character Statutory Declaration (34KB PDF file).

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so to give information I am applying from outside Australia, So FORM 80 might not be required,,,I have submitted Indian PCC anyways,,And what is FORM 1221?


----------



## mojazz (Mar 9, 2017)

mojazz said:


> Hi Sharma,
> Of course I am following the same link..
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-1
> 
> ...


But anyways I will provide both the forms as well,, no harm in that,,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mojazz said:


> But anyways I will provide both the forms as well,, no harm in that,,


I dont know which VISA link you followed and ended up at form 47a. As far as i know, no one recommended that. Suggest you open website and follow the link for 189 VISA

Form 80 - Char assessment
Form 1221 - Additional particulars form


----------

